# British passport for new born anyone done it recently?



## deeps_10 (Mar 21, 2014)

Just a little boy recently  Has anyone recently obtained a passport for a newborn

and now on to the process of getting passport done. I (dad) am a British citizen from birth.

I applied online for the new passport and have download the form which I need to sign and print. For supporting documents it says the following below.

So it looks like I need to send my passport and birth certificate, however I have been told by word of mouth I don't need to send my passport only my birth certificate.

If anyone did do this recently did they send both? Reason I ask, is that I travel a lot for business so it would be better for me not to hand over the passport, but if I must I shall.

Thanks!

_"If applicant born outside the UK - parents documents

The passport you entered the country from which you are applying or any non-British passport held.
If the birth certificate you provide has not been issued by a British Embassy, High Commission or Consulate showing parents' details, also please provide:
o If born on or after 1 January 1983, also please provide:
• One of your parents' full birth certificate (showing both the child's and parents' details)
or naturalisation or registration certificate; and
• If this is your father,his marriage certificate to your mother (this does not apply for those
born on or after 1 July 2006)."_


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

First off... congratulations! Where is your wife from and when were you born? Those were the deciding factors when our case was reviewed by passport office in the UK a couple of months ago.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I just sent copies of all of my documents, wasn't a problem. Got the baby passport quicker than my own renewal.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Just one thing about registering your kid as born overseas, their kids - if also born overseas - are not _automatically _entitled to a UK passport.

Just sayin'.


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

The Rascal is right - I was born abroad and when my children were born in the Geneva area, they got their UK passport without problems thanks to their mother being born in the UK.

When my sister (also born abroad) and her Swiss husband's son was born while living in Geneva, she had to jump through some hoops to get their son a UK passport. 

D.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

But if your child is born overseas, surely you have no other option but to register the child as being born overseas?


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

That is correct - you can't travel without at least one passport, so you need to register the baby at the embassy or consulate in the country of birth.

My point was that the consulate were able to get my sons their passports with no delay thanks to my wife being British and born in the UK. For my sister who is British but born overseas, the process was more challenging and took longer.


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

chestnut said:


> That is correct - you can't travel without at least one passport, so you need to register the baby at the embassy or consulate in the country of birth.
> 
> My point was that the consulate were able to get my sons their passports with no delay thanks to my wife being British and born in the UK. For my sister who is British but born overseas, the process was more challenging and took longer.


Not in Dubai you don't, consulate has nothing to do with it. 

Once the baby is born you get a birth notification from the hospital, this is then taken to Department of Preventative medicine where the Arabic birth certificate is issued. This then needs to be translated into English (can be done at same time). The English version then needs to be attested by Ministry of Health and Ministry of Foreign Affairs. 

Once you have the attested birth certificate it is sent off to the UK passport office in Liverpool with all supporting documentation. 

The reason I asked about nationality of wife was we hit a few stumbling blocks due to my wife being from Philippines. Everything is done on a case by case basis, totally depends who reviews your documents. From a thread on here I believe Gavtek and myself did the submissions around the same time, but I had to produce several more documents than him to prove I was father of my son. 

To the OP I needed to provide the following:
- Completed application form
- baby photos
- my birth certificate
- my wife's birth certificate
- the baby's attested birth certificate
- copy of my passport (unable to send original due to my work travel)
- copy of wife's passport
- Cenomar (legal document to show my wife has no other husband under Filipino law)

Only then did we get the passport, and it was still at their discretion. At first the passport authority reviewer asked that we fly to Africa (where we were married) or the Philippines to register our marriage with the Philippine authorities so we could prove she was not married previously. 

There are other hoops to jump through depending on when the parents were born also.


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

Apologies for any confusion I may have caused: I should have clarified that my experience is somewhat dated. My boys are 18 and 20 and my nephew is 11.

In Geneva, in the 90's you very definitely used to get your passports from the consulate (and they were produced on-site). Birth registration was not obligatory but recommended.


----------



## deeps_10 (Mar 21, 2014)

Windsweptdragon said:


> First off... congratulations! Where is your wife from and when were you born? Those were the deciding factors when our case was reviewed by passport office in the UK a couple of months ago.


Thanks. He is doing very well. It's the other 2yr that is causing all the mayhem  

My wife is Canadian and I am British and was born in the UK


----------



## Bluedog7 (Oct 19, 2013)

deeps_10 said:


> Just a little boy recently  Has anyone recently obtained a passport for a newborn
> 
> and now on to the process of getting passport done. I (dad) am a British citizen from birth.
> 
> ...


Congratulation!
My sister and her husband have just been through this same process a few weeks ago here in Dubai. Both British citizens but my brother in-law works away too so they didn't give up his passport. If you and your family still need some advice on this let me know and I'll ask her to write the process down. The passport came quickly but the process wasn't as easy as the paperwork implies.


----------



## Um Abdelkarim (Sep 6, 2015)

I sent all original docs (including passports, didn't realise I had a choice!) and they all came bk safe and sound. Very fast service and couriers made it fairly safe.


----------



## Um Abdelkarim (Sep 6, 2015)

I can't believe that because he was born abroad that his children (if born abroad too) won't get a british passport. Can u be passportless lol! What if u only have baby british passport?!


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm half British and was also born abroad, and I didn't get citizenship until my parents registered me at age 9.

Until then I was only a 'Merican :usa2:


----------



## flipper byrne (Jun 24, 2016)

Windsweptdragon said:


> Not in Dubai you don't, consulate has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Once the baby is born you get a birth notification from the hospital, this is then taken to Department of Preventative medicine where the Arabic birth certificate is issued. This then needs to be translated into English (can be done at same time). The English version then needs to be attested by Ministry of Health and Ministry of Foreign Affairs.
> 
> ...



we are in dubai also and 

Hey we are in exactly the same situation other than we didnt have the cenomar - they then requested by mail which we didnt get so wated three weeks. we have now got it and sent by DHL to liverpool. it still shows my wife as single as the registration of marriege hasnt gone through yet

so a few questions please... how long did yours take and did they have to then send the cenomar back to the philippines 

we are now running out of time to register him here in the UAE also and, in short my Mum is very il and we need to geg home

its a mess

why they dont tell you before you send everything? i even spoke to the help line twice to confirm we had included everything before i posted it


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi Flipper Byrne

Unfortunately it's a situation where the government can treat you however they wish the no other course of action but doing exactly as they say. It totally depends on who gets your case for review. It seems that some of the checkers are more stringent than others. 

We provided documentation as described above and my sons passport was eventually provided. The whole process took around 50 days as passport office rejected the first application on the last day they could. I then had several discussions with passport office, family in Philippines who had to go and get documents for us and sending new documents via DHL. Infuriating process. 

If you provide evidence of wife's 'single' status in Philippines that should be enough. That is passports office area of concern apparently. Under Filipino law there is no divorce, so if your wife was married to another Filipino citizen before you, under the law that means any kids she has are his so your children are therefore not eligible for a British passport. 

It was stupid. All the form we got stated was that my wife had no record of marriage in Philippines. She was married to me, it wasn't registered, so she could easily have already been married previously and it not be registered there. 

Good luck, hope it goes well for you.


----------



## flipper byrne (Jun 24, 2016)

Windsweptdragon said:


> Hi Flipper Byrne
> 
> Unfortunately it's a situation where the government can treat you however they wish the no other course of action but doing exactly as they say. It totally depends on who gets your case for review. It seems that some of the checkers are more stringent than others.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the update much apprecited. 

Do you know however if they have to send the doccuments back to filippines to confirm they are legitimate ... they state that "Please note that once we receive this document we will be required to verify it with our overseas colleagues." - on another thread i have read that they do this by post ? but thats not clear on the above statement. 

If they do so it will take even longer and as you will know in UAE we have to register in 120 days - so need it back in 90 to get all other stuff ready

May have to leave before that for other reasons so would also need to get him an exit stamp -
\
what a total mess


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

On their mail response to me the passport office stated that the document would be checked and verified. Unfortunately I don't know how that occurred, at the time I was just happy that they were excepting the form in the first place. 

Once they'd got all the documents it was a fairly fast process. We were nowhere the limit before the fines started for late registration.


----------

